# Acer Aspire 5335 Boot Issues



## sadistik330 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hello there everyone, I have been plagued with fixing an Acer laptop of my girlfriend's and it won't boot the OS (Windows XP Pro) at all. Black screen. I have tried using recovery discs, which freeze during boot. I have tried changing bios setting, nothing. I thought it could be the processor, so I replaced it with exact model. Still doing the same thing. It won't even load a live CD such as Ubuntu. Anybody out there got any ideas?


----------



## SA Spurs1 (May 2, 2009)

If you have two memory modules. Try one stick at a time in one slot at a time. If you have only one module try it with known good RAM


----------



## sadistik330 (Apr 2, 2010)

I will definately try that out and post back results. Thank you.

I tried that, still same problem. Any other ideas?

Anybody out there?


----------



## jataprok (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi,
I think there is a problem with your primary hard disk..
Just see if you can detect it in the BIOS.


----------



## sadistik330 (Apr 2, 2010)

It detects primary hd.


----------



## SA Spurs1 (May 2, 2009)

Remove hard drive, battery, cdrom drive, pccard/expresscard, any media card, and anything you have plugged into it externally. Remove memory. unplug the a/c adapter. Hold down the power button for 30 seconds. Put the memory back in plug in the a/c adapter and power it up. See if you can get a post beep. If you can not then your motherboard has failed and will need to be replaced. If you can get a post beep then put in devices in one at a time booting each time until you find the offending device.


----------



## sadistik330 (Apr 2, 2010)

So I used Killdisk on boot from cd-rom and zeroed the hard drive. Everything shows up in bios and I have boot priority setup for cd-rom then hdd. Now when I go to boot Windows XP install disk it repeats this message: PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable PXE-M0F: Exiting PXE ROM. It won't load the disc! What could this be?


----------



## SA Spurs1 (May 2, 2009)

Check your boot menu in the Bios. Make sure you have not set it to boot to LAN. Usually setting BIOS to default fixes this.


----------



## sadistik330 (Apr 2, 2010)

The bios is Phoenix SecureCore Setup Utility and it will only let me use F5 and F6 to move stuff in list. Boot priority order: CD, HD, USB HDD, USB CD, USB FDD, USB Key, and Network Boot.

UPDATE: Some how, some way, Linux saved the day! Currently installing Linux Ubuntu on laptop and it seems to be working... So far...

Linux Ubuntu is still working on it. For some reason it still won't boot Windows install discs but will read them in Ubuntu. Does anybody know what could be causing this?


----------



## DoDDy83 (Jul 12, 2011)

what SATA drivers did u slipstream into your xp disc? try to set 'IDE' instead of ACHI on the controllers setting on BIOS, tell me if it boots then I can show you how to slipstream the ATA Drivers you need so you can use the 'ACHI' default setting in bios (Aspire 5335 is designed for vista which include SATA drivers as standard..... dates of ATA technology and the xp release is the reason  )

would have resolved this sooner, only joined today

also need 3 posts to pm you, hope u have email alerts on :/


----------



## sadistik330 (Apr 2, 2010)

I got this problem resolved a little while back and sold it, thanks for all the support!


----------

